# Alternatives to Eircom PhoneWatch?



## stimpson (4 Apr 2005)

Hello,

My first post!

Does anyone know of an alternative to the Eircom PhoneWatch alarm system? 

My home is wired for an alarm, and I'm tempted by the DIY kits you can buy in B&Q but ideally I'd like an alarm system that notifies someone via a phone line.

I've submitted a request for a quote from Eircon (sic), but given past experiences with that company, I've no doubt that it will be pricey...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dearg Doom (4 Apr 2005)

There are more alternatives to Eircom monitored alarms, but IMO monitored alarms add little value and have significant on-going costs. In any case, look in the golden pages for security companies and you'll find many providers of this service. Most installers will install a device to send text messages to your mobile (including information on what caused the alert) with no running costs, you may find this meets your needs.


----------



## Capaill (6 Apr 2005)

www.topsecurity.ie provide a similar service to eircom phonewatch


----------



## Unregistered (7 Apr 2005)

We bought an auto dialler from the installer and it call my mobile and my wife's mobile to tell us the alarm has been activated.
There is no charge except the call to our mobiles.
All the calls in the last five years would have cover the cost several times.
Usually it's one of the children or the animals setting it off.
Roger


----------



## Unregistered (8 Apr 2005)

There's a company in Tipperary, Future Security who supply a wireless system that does everything that Phonewatch offers and more.


----------



## sinead76 (8 Apr 2005)

I think I picked up an ad for that in a petrol station in clonmel it said from €9.99 a month but can't find it anywhere.  Do they have a website?


----------



## cerberos (11 Apr 2005)

I have ADT for 5 years & very happy with them

no connection with them other as customer


----------



## Unregistered (16 Apr 2005)

An auto dialer cost me 200 euros when i got my alarm installed.
it is a small panel about the same size as an alarm keypad which is installed in the attic in my case.
it will phone my mobile and a prerecorded message informs me that my alarm is activated.
The interval between alarm activation and mobile notification is about 7 seconds.
if it gets an engaged tone, or is not answered it trys the next number in a list of 4 numbers in memory
i was in The USA last year and was able to phone me wife and ask her why she set the alarm off AGAIN.
afterwards, she said it felt good to know that i was monitoring the house from across the atlantic.
and with the part-guard alarm mode, all external points of entry are protected
so if she feels threatened by an prowler outside , all she has to do is hit the glass of the bedroom (shock sensor) and the alarm and Dialer go to work immediatly, and i am informed whereever i am in the world subject to signal.

All in all, a dialer is a great inexpensive peace of mind for householders.


----------



## GreatDane (17 Apr 2005)

Hi

We got Phonewatch, seems a good service but quite expensive for what your getting imho so would also be interested in an alternative - though like the idea that it calls the cops when it cant get in touch with the contacts firstly etc.

Cheers

G>


----------



## bigdaddy (9 Oct 2009)

Unregistered said:


> An auto dialer cost me 200 euros when i got my alarm installed.
> it is a small panel about the same size as an alarm keypad which is installed in the attic in my case.
> it will phone my mobile and a prerecorded message informs me that my alarm is activated.
> The interval between alarm activation and mobile notification is about 7 seconds.
> ...


used to be with phonewatch but find them too expensive and the service went downhill after a few false alarm, if i used to be with phone watch does that mena my alarm is already equipped with auto dialler? if so how can i get the number changed to my mobile etc? obviously cost is a factor to think about..ring up phonewatch will obviously be expensive...


----------

